# Wishlists and apostrophes



## hornist (May 13, 2002)

I've tried setting a recording wishlist to record episodes of Foyle's War. I entered a title wishlist of "FOYLES WAR" (no quotes), but this doesn't find any episodes even though I can see them via a normal search.

I'm sure I read somewhere that you're meant to enter wishlists without punctuation (and anyway there isn't an apostrophe on the keyboard).

Am I doing something silly, or is this a bug? Can anyone reproduce the same behaviour?

If it's confirmed as a bug I'll enter it in the sticky.

Paul


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well here's what the User Guide says...



> Replace hyphens (-), slashes (/) and full stops (.) with spaces.
> 
> You don't need to use apostrophes (') and ampersands (&). E.g. Searching for 6 oclock news will still pick up the 6 O'Clock News.


So it _should_ work!


----------



## hornist (May 13, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Well here's what the User Guide says...
> 
> So it _should_ work!


I knew I'd seen it somewhere! Just couldn't find it when I wanted it. Thanks.


----------



## hornist (May 13, 2002)

OK. Recreated this bug with another example. Now added to the bugs sticky.


----------

